# Corsair CX650F vs. RM650?



## sling-shot (Jul 5, 2022)

I am looking to buy a new PSU to replace my CX450.
RM650 was recommended in another thread earlier but it costs near to 9 K. CX650 is available for 5 K from MDComputers. Should I buy that instead?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2022)

What will it be powering?

There's Deepcool PM650D, an 80+ gold PSU for 5k.

RM650 will be a top tier PSU in terms of quality. Top tier PSUs are highly recommended for higher end systems, like sometimes momentarily the system power draw might spike too much, tier A PSUs will handle those better & so on. Basically if you are spending 120k+ on components, you can spend 9k for a good PSU to go with it.

I feel RM650 & RM750 are overpriced here. I bought NZXT C750 for under 9k, another tier A PSU. MSI A750GF & A650GF are tier A as well.

Also modular vs non-modular adds cost depends on you if you want the former, but almost all top tier PSUs are modular.

A good deal at 7.8k:
Msi MPG A850GF SMPS - 850 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Fully Modular PSU With Active PFC
PSU only draws how much is required from the wall.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 6, 2022)

My system is very basic at present. 2200G on B350, 2 regular hard disks. No discrete GPU. Present PSU is CX450.

But for the last 2+ years I am tearing my hair out due to either system refusing to power on at all or randomly shutting down. A slight fluctuation in ac voltage causes hard instant shutdown, sometimes followed by reboot by itself. 
In general we have constant power fluctuations. 

Earthing is tested and found to be OK. UPS battery and board are both new. So now I want to try putting a better PSU and see. My target is to keep the PSU in its most relaxed state so that it won't give up during fluctuations. 
If that works, then I plan to upgrade. 

Budget wise 9K for RM650 feels too much. CX650 is also claimed to be fully modular. But is more budget friendly.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2022)

Just get Corsair CV450 for 3k, honestly no point in spending more if you have no plans to upgrade.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 6, 2022)

CV450 is inferior to CX450? I thought a fully modular may be different from a regular type and be able to withstand/overcome the fluctuations better.

I always dreamed to have a low to medium range graphic card. The GPU prices and the mysterious shutdown bug stopped me. If I resolve the bug with the new PSU, I will get a GPU soonish when prices become more affordable.

This seems to be a good compromise for me unless there is a strong NO - CX550M Corsair CX550M SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification Semi Modular PSU (CP-9020220-IN)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> CV450 is inferior to CX450? I thought a fully modular may be different from a regular type and be able to withstand/overcome the fluctuations better.
> 
> I always dreamed to have a low to medium range graphic card. The GPU prices and the mysterious shutdown bug stopped me. If I resolve the bug with the new PSU, I will get a GPU soonish when prices become more affordable.
> 
> This seems to be a good compromise for me unless there is a strong NO - CX550M Corsair CX550M SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification Semi Modular PSU (CP-9020220-IN)


CX is better than CV, but for low end PCs, not much use of a higher end PSU, so can cheap out a bit on PSU.

That is a decent price.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 8, 2022)

I gave the order today. Thank you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I gave the order today. Thank you.


Which one?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2022)

CX550M from MD Computers at 4 K. Received it today and installed. Working for the last one hour. Waiting for a good power fluctuation to occur so that I can be assured this was the right choice.

*mdcomputers.in/corsair-cx550m-cp-9020220-in.html


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> CX550M from MD Computers at 4 K. Received it today and installed. Working for the last one hour. *Waiting for a good power fluctuation to occur* so that I can be assured this was the right choice.
> 
> *mdcomputers.in/corsair-cx550m-cp-9020220-in.html



Don't you use UPS ?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 5, 2022)

I do. But my PC was still shutting down randomly during fluctuations. The power supply is supposed to keep the system running for 8 ms or some small time during which UPS is ready. But my PSU failed there. 

NOTE: It is working well now.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2022)

I spoke too soon. From last week PC is again either failing to fully power up or fails within seconds of POST beep. I am suspecting failed PSU. Need to check with another PSU to confirm. 

Who handles RMA for Corsair?


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 24, 2022)

Found out that RMA for Corsair is handled by Kaizen Infoserve through MD Computers. But I had also emailed their global email ID regarding this. They take nearly a week to reply to emails. By the time they could give me a final answer I was able to contact Kaizen and send the failed CX550M by courier to their address. But I failed to mention my email ID in the postal address. (This turns out to be a problem because they will only send the RMA number through email.)

After a few days they contacted me saying that the particular model is no longer in production and hence they won't be able to provide a replacement. They said they will either send CV550 or proceed with refund. I refused the CV550 and hence they said I will get the refund within a month or something.

In the meanwhile another representative from Kaizen called me with similar questions but this guy luckily offered RM550 as replacement saying that it is the higher version.

So I agreed to this and now I have received it today. Hopefully this will serve me for another year at least without issues.


----------

